# MS-DOS Configuration Error



## thomas hawkes (Feb 28, 2008)

When I turn my computer on it loads as it should up to "Configuring DMI system data".
Then it comes up with "DMI system configuration error""Insert system disc and press any key to continue".Does anyone have the floppy disc that is needed for this error?
If so, would I be able to buy/borrow this floppy disc for the job?
Thanks


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

The floppy disc being referred to is the (first) Install Disc (Disc 1 containing SETUP.EXE).

If the machine is asking for a System Disc, it would appear that the boot files (on the hard disk) are missing or corrupted.

Do you have an Operating System _installed_ on the machine?
ie; MSDOS 6.2, MSDOS 6.22, etc.

What size is the hard disk (partition)?

Has it been formatted to FAT16?


----------



## thomas hawkes (Feb 28, 2008)

it does have a operating system on the computer. It is a MS-DOS 6.2 but i think some of the files have been corrupted. the floppy disc drive is 3 and a half inch. Do you know where a SYSTEM.EXE disc might be?


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

There is no SYSTEM.EXE file in MSDOS 6.2 or 6.22.

By "SYSTEM DISK" it is referring to the first (bootable) setup disk (Disk 1) in the set for MSDOS 6.2. It contains the files necessary to make the hard disk bootable, either by running SETUP.EXE, or, by you "sys'ing" the hard disk with the sys.com file on Disk 1.

Do you have the three disk set for MSDOS 6.2?


----------

